# Question about replacing capacitors on a power supply



## freedom1st1776 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering if it would be better to use a higher rating voltage on a power supply (mostly for tvs) to help prevent the capacitor from blowing again.

For example. If the bad capacitor was rated 2200uf 25v, would it be better to replace it with a 2200uf 35v or just to keep it the same.


----------



## Drew1369 (Jan 19, 2007)

Keep it the same, going higher can damage the the whole thing...

they blow to protect your system from a fluke accident


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Use any Voltage that is the same or greater than the original. Never use anything that has a lower Voltage rating. 

Try to replace with good quality 105 degree Celsius working types, they have better abilty to withstand the cooking that they will be subjected to inside non-cooled electronic equipment and are better suited for use with Switch mode power supplies.


----------



## Drew1369 (Jan 19, 2007)

You also have to make sure its the same construction type (I.e. Electrolytic or Non-Electrolytic) and of course the same farad rating


----------

